#  Schulmedizin >   Rezept von Parkinson-Medikamente vom Hausarzt ? >

## Dienstag16

Hallo, 
bei meinem (neuen) Hausarzt wurde mir von der Dame am Empfang gesagt, dass der Arzt meine Parkinson-Medikamente nicht verschreiben kann, da er kein Neurologe ist. Da aber mein Neurologe weiter weg ist, habe ich jetzt das Problem, daß mir die Tabletten ausgehen (bzw. gestern ausgegangen sind). Weiß jemand, ob das tatsächlich korrekt ist, dass der HA das Rezept nicht ausstellen kann ? Und weiß jemand, wie schnell und welche Auswirkungen das Fehlen der Medikamente haben kann ? Ich bin berufstätig und habe erst übernächste Woche wieder einen Termin bei meinem Neurologen.
Danke für einen Rat
mfg
Dienstag

----------


## josie

Hallo Dienstag!
Grundsätzlich ist dazu zu sagen, daß niemand einen Arzt zwingen kann, ein Medikament zu verschreiben, er darf es verschreiben, das ist auch klar.
Es ist eben so, daß solche Medikamente teilweise sehr teuer sind und das Budget des HA belasten, deshalb verweist er dich an deinen Facharzt. 
Wenn Du mal beim HA bist, also einen Termin hast, dann besprich es persönlich mit ihm, daß er z.b. in einem Notfall das Medikament verschreibt, z.b. wenn der Neurologe im Urlaub ist und das Medikament ausgeht.   

> Und weiß jemand, wie schnell und welche Auswirkungen das Fehlen der Medikamente haben kann ? Ich bin berufstätig und habe erst übernächste Woche wieder einen Termin bei meinem Neurologen.

 Du solltest nich pausieren, ruf in der Praxis vom Neurologen und laß dir das Rezept zuschicken, verweis auf den Termin in der übernächsten Woche, es kann aber sein, daß sie vorher einen Überweisungsschein wollen, sag aber gleich, daß das Medikament ausgeht und Du das Mittel brauchst.

----------


## Dienstag16

Hallo josie, ok, vielen Dank, werde morgen dort anrufen.

----------

